# Installing FreeBSD in Windows 8 Hyper-V



## jackp (Feb 23, 2013)

I came across an excellent article this morning which provides a walk-through for installing FreeBSD (9.0-RELEASE) on Windows 8 Hyper-V. Unfortunately, the tutorial is for the Enterprise edition of Win8 but this may work for the Ultimate edition as well.

Anyway, just thought I'd post a link here -- it's a nice way for Windows users to experiment with FreeBSD!

https://chbooth.wordpress.com/2012/09/03/installing-freebsd-in-windows-8-hyper-v/


----------

